# My Japan food photojournal - kujira, basashi, fugu, okonomiyaki and more....



## bishamon (Oct 6, 2011)

One of Jon's threads reminded me of all the good food I had while in Japan, so here I'm going to post up some of the more interesting stuff I had. If anyone ever gets to go, I recommend trying everything possible, you shouldn't be disappointed. I took infinite pictures, but here are some of the food highlights:

'Kujira' bacon -





Kujira tataki and sashimi








Kujira age




Kujira kushikatsu




Kujira steak





Basashi (horse)









Corn drink from a vending machine





Fugu













Fancy aji




Anago




Unagidon-





$40-70 per melon...





Kurotamago black sulfur eggs, Hakone













Gundamyaki (1:144 scale...)


----------



## bishamon (Oct 6, 2011)

Okonomiyaki and Takoyaki etc.
















Hiroshima okonomiyaki




Takoyaki




Ikayaki





Truckstop ramen with my friend in the air force




Oyster Udon




Train station bento




Miyajima yakigaki




Nigiriten





Manly parfait and crepe












Miso snack




Castella cake




Taiyaki




Good tempura bowl




Mikan sake


----------



## bishamon (Oct 6, 2011)

Osaka kushikatsu




Yakiniku:




Horumon (extra pig parts)









Akagai




Shako












Want to eat





Fresh shaved katsuo




Yakitori




Nishiki market






Giant gyoza




Crab and macha


----------



## bishamon (Oct 6, 2011)

Kaiseki Ryori


----------



## bishamon (Oct 6, 2011)

Tanuki




Sweet Potato Fries




Grilled bamboo 




Deer snack Nara









How to eat bamboo mizuyoukan


----------



## ecchef (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice photos! Makes me hungry.
My wife still has nightmares about kujira. Apparently, it was a pretty standard school lunch item when she was a kid.


----------



## Peco (Oct 6, 2011)

Makes me hungry too - Japanese food rocks!


----------



## bishamon (Oct 6, 2011)

Heh, most of the japanese people I talked to about kujira were like 'why would you eat that when there's tuna?" or "I had that in cans growing up without a lot of money". But it was tied for favorite meal of the whole trip. I guess it's how it's prepared. 

And I know some school lunches in Shizuoka still had kujira or iruka up until at least last year. There was a big stink about it, what with mercury and all.


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll have one order of womb with a side of soy sauce.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 6, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> I'll have one order of womb with a side of soy sauce.



Yeah...I wouldn't be able to choke that down if I knew what it was. 

The "Manly Parfait" looks pretty interesting though. What's in that?


----------



## add (Oct 6, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Yeah...I wouldn't be able to choke that down if I knew what it was.
> 
> The "*Manly* Parfait" looks pretty interesting though. What's in that?



The rest of that horse (basashi)... um, ground equine wanker below the chocolate ice cream perhaps? 

:hungry: 

<< whinny>> WILBURRR ! ! 

Amazing pics BTW


----------



## WillC (Oct 6, 2011)

Your holiday looked very delicious, thanks for sharing some great shots.:biggrin:


----------



## bishamon (Oct 6, 2011)

ecchef said:


> The "Manly Parfait" looks pretty interesting though. What's in that?


 
I think it was houjicha icecream (roasted tea) with caramel, anko, corn flakes, mochi balls, whipped cream, coffee whipped cream, and peaches. With a wafer.


----------



## bishamon (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh yeah, here was a yuba-based meal in Nikko. It's like the tofu skin skimmed off the top when making tofu. 




Here is beer sticks, and Asahi Clear. That was some new beer that was all over ads in trains and stuff. It wasn't actually clear.




Octopus snacks




Ikasumi spaghetti




Cold soba and udon giant lunch




Set meal in Kyoto


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2011)

How long were you there, looks like a lot a great eating. I am now very hungry.


----------



## bishamon (Oct 7, 2011)

I was there about 5 weeks, went to about 10 cities.


----------

